# New Keyboard and Mouse



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have the Bermuda Blues and my Apple Magic Mouse was on the blink, so I picked up a Logitech MX Master 3 and the MX Keys keyboard.

They were not cheap, but holy smokes these things are nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hahaha that music video is hilarious!

A back lit keyboard is a must.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Hahaha that music video is hilarious!


+1, LOL


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

I recently changed to a "vertical" mouse at work. Nothing fancy but it does seem more comfortable to use. I like how the one you got has a spot for your thumb to ride along


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I am now on my 4th MX Master mouse - I started with the first generation several years ago, and ever since I refuse to work without one!

I especially like the ability to assign the button functions depending on what program you are using. For example, in Microsoft Excel I set the "forward/back" buttons to navigate between sheets. Doesn't seem like much but it's a game changer for me.


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

crussell said:


> I especially like the ability to assign the button functions depending on what program you are using. For example, in Microsoft Excel I set the "forward/back" buttons to navigate between sheets. Doesn't seem like much but it's a game changer for me.


That's interesting... I may have to pick one up!


----------

